# افضل برنامج في الرسم الميكانيكي وخاصه الثلاثي الابعاد



## احمد الغرباوي (23 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
خطرت لي هذه الفكرة لكثرة البرامج المستخدمه في الرسم الميكانيكي ونريد من الاخوه الاعضاء الدخول والاستفتاء عن احسن برنامج رسم كما قلنا بالتجربه ويعرض الامكانيات التي احبها في هذا البرنامج عن غيرة يعني نريد عرض الميزات التي ينفرد بها هذا البرنامج حتي نخرج بنظرة شموليه علي كل برنامج وتحديد ايهما افضل وارجو من الاخوة المشرفين المساعده في ذلك وعمل احصائيه لنخرج بإذن الله بنتيجه تفيد الكل وانا سأضع بعض البرامج الشهيره للمقارنه بينها ومن يعرف او يستخدم غيرها في الرسم يقول برضه مميزات البرنامج ويعرفنا بيه اكتر
1-auto cad mechanical
2- invintor
3-catia
4-solid work
5-solid edge
6-sketch up
ونرجوا المشاركه الجاده وارجو التثبيت لهذا الموضوع الذ ي يهم الجميع في قسم ميكانيكا


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (23 مايو 2008)

ابدا انا عن نفسي انا باستخدم sketch up في عمل الرسومات التي احتاج اليها ثلاثيه الابعاد وهذا البرنامج مقدم من شركه جوجل لكن ينقصه library هي موجوده به وغنيه جدا بالرسومات لكن لمهندسي مدني ولكن من ناحيه الهندسه الميكانيكه فالمكتبه ضعيفه بها ويجري العمل علي تطويرها والاستعانه بشركات اخري متخصصه في مجال الرسم الميكانيكي وامكانيه اضافه هذه الشركات وامتدادتها لهذا البرنامج والعمل سويا 
لكن انا من خلال اصحابي اللذين يشاركونني في رسوماتي احب جدا solid work ايضا لسهولته ومكتبته الغنيه جدا
وكذلك معظم الشركات تستخدمه في الرسم لذلك انا حائر في المفاضله بينهم ولكن ساختار solid work
وهذا الاختيار كما قلت بناءا علي التجربه الشخصيه ونرجوا الجميع ان يعرضوا ارائهم بتجربتهم الشخصيه


احمد عاطف السيد الغرباوي
عاشق صفوة الصفوة


----------



## ديدين (23 مايو 2008)

أنا أعتقد أن لا مجال للمقارنة...
SolidWorks هو أحسن البرامج للرسم الثلاثي الأبعاد بدون منازع، و مما يزيد في قوته هو التطوير المتواصل التي تحدثه الشركة المالكة في البرنامج حتى يواكب الإستخدامات المختلفة.


----------



## نبيه الدياب (23 مايو 2008)

بالمناسبة يا اخوان 
في كتير طرق للمقارنة 
من حيث الاسهل استخدام هو inventor وايضاً solid من البرامج السهلة الاستخدام وتحوي مكاتب قيمة 
بس مو العبرة بالبرنامج اذا كان سهل الاستخدام العبرة بامكانيات البرنامج 
يعني الاخ احمد وضع اسماء برامج غير مهمة واهمل الاهم 
michanecal عند شراء نسخة inventor وليكن 2008 تحصل على برنامج michanecal يعني ان برنامج قليل الاستخدام ومعظم الشركات التي كانت تستخدمه تخلت عنه وبالاصح هذا البرنامج صعوبة عمل بلا نتيجة 
يعني في احد الاشخاص يشتغل صاج على الميكانيكال (اكيد لاء)
وكلنا منعرف انو استخدام الصاج بالالة امر مهم ومعظم الالات 80% منها صاج
لهيك صار لازم نغير الميكانيال 
sketch up مابتخل انو برنامج ميكانيك لانو وقت تدخل على موقع لشركة تصنيع bearing متل skf بتعطيعك خيار تحديد البرنامج المستخدم من اجل تنزيل الملف بلاحقة يستطيع فتحها البرنامج لا تتضمن اللائحة هذا البرنامج
اما بالنسبة لبرنامج ميكانيك محترم مالك الا pro engineer هدا برنامج عن جد 
كل شي فيه بس مشكلته انو المكتبة ع النت يعني بدك تكون متصل بالموقع لحتى تقدر تستحدم المكتبة 
وبانسبة للصاج انا مارح احكي يعني امكانيات فرد سطوح هائلة وانا بقلك هوي برنامج كتير معقد و التعقيد جاي من الامكانيات الكبيرة للبرنامج (دراسة اجهادات ,انتشار حراري ,تصميم قوالب حقن بلاستيك ....)يعني لو كان موجود بالقائمة اللي فوق انا كنت اخترته بس هلق رح اختار inventor لانو بعرف اشتغل عليه اكتر من solid 
ولانو فيه امكانية دراسة العناصر المكانيكية من مسننات (تروس) وفرامل وصلات تداخل سيور وغيرها كتيير


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (23 مايو 2008)

الف شكر الي المهندس نبيه الدياب والله معلومات قيمه جدا وياريت تعرفنا اكتر بالصاج ده في موضوع منفرد واضح انه مهم وبالنسبه لpro enginner فلقد سقط من زاكرتي فانا كتبت الموضوع بسرعه ونسيته وبالنسبه لsketch upانا وضحت مثلك تمام انه مش قوي في الميكانيكل لكن زي ماقلت انه الشركات التانيه جوجل داخله معاها بقوة لتطوير هذا البرنامج لتنافس البرامج الاخري وبعتقد لو ان جوجل فضلت مصره علي هذا العمل سيكون افضل برنامج ,بس بجد انا سعيد جدا بمشاركتك والهدف زي منا قلت تبادل الخبرات عن البرامج زي منا فهمت من المثال اللي حضرتك وضعته واكيد انا كان عندي فكرة وبعد مشاركتك اصبحت 2وعايزين عدد المشاركات تزيد علشان الافكار تزداد معاهاوبشكرك تاني علي معلوماتك القيمه وارجو من الاخوة تقييم الموضوع مثلك 


اخوكم الصغير
احمد الغرباوي
عاشق صفوة الصفوة


----------



## نبيه الدياب (24 مايو 2008)

وياريت تعرفنا اكتر بالصاج ده 

صاج يعني صفائح معدنية (sheet metal) 
اكيد النمذجة (التمثيل الثلاثي) للصفائح المعدنية مختلفة بشكل كبير عن نمذجة الاجسام الصلبة (solid) 
المهم وقت الشغل على بيئة الصفائح المعدنية انك تقدر تحاكي الواقع قدر الامكان وتقدر تفرد القطعة بعد التمثيل لان تصنيع الصفائح يتم عن طريق القص اولا ثم الثني واخيرا التثبيت (لحام ....)
والامكانيات الاكبر في هذا البرنامج بتحي من تعليمة تحويل الاجسام الصلبة الى صفائح 


في النهاية كل واحد رح يتعلم البرامج اللي الشركة بتعامل في ورغم وجود ميزات كتير هائلة بالبرامج ممكن الشركة ماتكون مشترية هذا الميزات (يعني وقت تشتغل بالصفائح عن طريق برنامج pro ليش لتشتري ميزات تصميم قوالب الحقن اذا ما بتلزم )


----------



## bebo82 (24 مايو 2008)

البرنامج القوي بدون منازع solid works 
هو اختياري لسهوله العمل عليه وتقنيته العاليه في الرسم والمجسمات 


bebo82


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (24 مايو 2008)

لو مش موجود pro engineer يبقي هو اكيد مفيش غيره
solid works
لمكتبته الهائله وسهولة التعامل وكمان بصراحه توافر الكورسات التدريبيه عليه علي النت


----------



## مصطفى البرواري (24 مايو 2008)

اخي المهندس احمد الغرباوي مشكلتي اني لا اجيد استخدام اي من هذه البرامج ارجو ان تساعدوني في احداها (طبعا الذي تجدونه افضل و اسهل )وساكون ممتنا جدا جدا


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (24 مايو 2008)

اخي المهندس مصطفي البرواري اود ان اشكرك علي المشاركه اولا انا لا امانع في مساعدتك في اي برنامج وعموما كل برنامج حسب عملك فقد لايتطلب عملك احيانا التطرق الي هذه البرامج لكن عامه هي مفيده جدا لاي مهندس...
لكن انتظر لتري النتيجه وعندها ستعرف اي برنامج يجب ان تتعلمه فكل برنامج له خصائص تختلف عن الاخر وان كانت هذه الفوارق ليست كبيرة ولكن كما تري النتيجه الي الان هي لsolid works لذلك تابع معنا الاستطلاع وكما تري ايضا ان منتدانا الغالي زاخر بالكثير عن هذا البرنامج

اخوكم في الله
احمد الغرباوي
عاشق صفوة


----------



## مصطفى البرواري (25 مايو 2008)

انا انتظر ولكم كل الشكر و التقدير وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (25 مايو 2008)

تم التصويت .. ألف شكر يا أحمد ..


----------



## عمران احمد (25 مايو 2008)

انا سعيد جدا من الاستفتاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ولكن السوال الان ما هو البرنامج الذى يعطيك افضل نتيجة مطلوبة لانجاز العمل 
و كذلك باقل وقت ممكن هوه ده المفروض تفكر فيه؟؟؟؟
اذن الاجابة الان هى ان يكون معاك اداة رسم محترمة وعارف امكانيتها كويس اوى.


----------



## مهاجر (25 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله خير وبالتوفيق للجميع

أخي أحمد تم إضافة: Pro Engineer .. لإستطلاع الرأي ونشكرك على جهدك ...


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (25 مايو 2008)

اسف علي التاخر في الرد فلم يسعفني الوقت علي كلٍ جزى الله خيرا كل من ساهم في التصويت وشكر خاص للمشرف المهندس مهاجر فلقد سعدت جدا والله عندما اضفت pro enginner جزاك الله كل خير وارجوا من اراد pro enginner ان يصوت له 

احمد الغرباوي
عاشق صفوة الصفوة


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (25 مايو 2008)

ولكن السوال الان ما هو البرنامج الذى يعطيك افضل نتيجة مطلوبة لانجاز العمل 
و كذلك باقل وقت ممكن هوه ده المفروض تفكر فيه؟؟؟؟
اذن الاجابة الان هى ان يكون معاك اداة رسم محترمة وعارف امكانيتها كويس اوى.



اشكرك جدا علي المشاركه واظنك جمعت في طيات كلماتك الكثير مما يطول شرحه وهذا الاستفتاء من اجل ذلك فنحن نسعي في هذا الاستفتاء الي هذا.

احمد الغرباوي 
عاشق صفوة الصفوة


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (26 مايو 2008)

*هااااااااام الي الساده المشرفين*

ارجوا من الساده المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع لحين انتهاء التصويت ولكم جزيل الشكر 
:7:اعلم اني تركت باب التصويت مفتوح وذلك لنجمع اكبر كم من الاصوات

اخوكم الصغير
احمد الغرباوي
عاشق صفوة الصفوة


----------



## العباس طارق (27 مايو 2008)

اذا في مجال الاخوان اللي اختاروا برنامج ما 
على اي اساس تم هذا الاختيار 

وعندي استفسار ثاني اذا ممكن 
الغالبية اختارت solidwork بالاضافة لان البرنامج برنامج رسم ثلاثي شو ممكن يقدم امكانيات غير الرسم 
الرجاء من الخبراء الرد


----------



## مهاجر (27 مايو 2008)

الموضوع للتثبيت مع الشكر لكاتب الموضوع على جهده


----------



## محمد سعيد المقطري (27 مايو 2008)

انا بصراحة افضل البرامج عندي 1 - autodesk mechanical desktop 
2- solid work
ياليت ترسلو لي activation code لبرنامج ميكانيكل ديسكتوب 2007


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (27 مايو 2008)

الف شكر للتثبيت 

احمد الغرباوي
عاشق صفوة الصفوة


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (27 مايو 2008)

اعتقد ان برنامج السوليد ورك من اهم مميزاته بخلاف انه برنامج الرسم الثلاثي الابعاد 
هو احتوائه علي cosmos work مما يؤهله للعمل مع وحش الcfd fluent
وفي هذه الحاله بيكون بديل لبرنامجي gambid &acced
وهذا هو اهم استخدام له من قبل مهندسي البور


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (27 مايو 2008)

*الاخ الي طالب كراك لautocad mechanicals*

:81::81::81::81:

إليك ماطلت
بس لاصدار اخر غير 2007
ممكن تجربه

http://www.mediafire.com/?twxewe0xmy0

:81::81::81:
:81::81:
:81:​


----------



## عمار شهاب (27 مايو 2008)

من الظلم مقارنة الـ Catia بباقي البرامج المذكورة في التصويت.

لان Catia تصنف ضمن الـ high end cad ، فقط تقارن بالـ NX.

والـ AutoCAD Mechanical برنامج 2D فقط فكيف يوضع مع الـ Inventor, SolidWorks,SolidEdge ؟

في رأيي الـ SolidWorks هو أحسن الـ Mainstream programmes.

ارجو ممن يستخدم الـ SolidEdge ولديه خبرة في الـ SolidWorks ان يقارن بينهما.


----------



## نايف علي (27 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في وجهة نظي أن برنامج Inventor هو الأقوى 

لكن في النهاية ، البرنامج الذي تجيد استخدامه هو الأفضل بالنسبة لك 

وفي الحقيقة برنامجا Inventor و Solid work هما في نفس القوة ومن يجيد العمل على أحدهما يجيد العمل على الآخر .

تحياتي لصاحب الموضوع على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## يحيى الخالدي (28 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم انامن شهرين تقريبا اجمع مصادر واراء عن هكذا برامج تخص هذا المجال فوصلت الى نتيجة ان اشهر هذه البرامج هو invenetor وsolid workوعندما نصبت البرنامجين واطلعت على مزايا كل منهما وجد ان البرنامجين فيهما وجه تشابه كبير لكن من حيث قوة التصاميم وسهولة التعامل مع الادوات وجدت ان برنامج invenetorهو الاسهل والاقوى كذلك وان اهم مايميزه هو dessign acceleratorوهي مكتبة كاملة متكاملة لتصميم ودراسة وتحليل اهم الاجزاء الميكانيكية وكذلك دفتر ملاحظات المهندس الذي يحوي على كل القوانين التي تختص في مجال التصميم ,
فكرة مختصرة عن البرنامج يبدا بجزءالبارتوهو عبارة عن ملف يتم فيه تصميم جزء جزءوتحفظ بعد ذلك نستخدم جزء الاسيمبلي لتجميع هذه الاجزاء ولاخراج القطعة الميكانيكية ثم الدراونك وهناك قسم خاص بتحليل الاجهادات ,اللحام, حساب مناطق الضعف ,عمل نمذجة ومحاكاة للقطعة والكثير الكثير,كما ان هناك تطبيقات متحركة داخل المساعدة في البرنامج لذلك اعطي صوتي لها البرنامج على الرغم اني اريد ان اعمل على السوليد ووركواكتشف امكانيات كل منهما وايهما اقوى اخوكم المهندس يحيى الخالديمن العراق


----------



## ماجد علي حسون (28 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
للأخوه الاعزاء ان برنامج الاوتكاد برنامج ليس له حدود للأبداع وخصوصا 3الابعاد أسأل مجرب م ماجد علي من العراق البصرة تحياتي


----------



## عمار شهاب (28 مايو 2008)

العباس طارق قال:


> اذا في مجال الاخوان اللي اختاروا برنامج ما
> على اي اساس تم هذا الاختيار
> 
> وعندي استفسار ثاني اذا ممكن
> ...


 
العباس طارق ...

شخصيا بدأت مع الـ Inventor ، ببساطة لانه لا يوجد موزع للـ SolidWorks حيث أقيم، بعد ان اتتمت الـ Inventor بدات مع الـ SolidWorks استفدت كثيرا من ما تعلمته عن الـ Inventor حيث ان المبادئ الرئيسية للـ Modeling هي نفسها.
لكن بصراحة الـ SolidWorks اقوى واسهل مع وجود برامج واضافات كثيرة تعمل ببساطة وسهولة ضمن نفس الاطار.
الكلام عن الاختلافات طويل ،،،، ولو تحدد شيء معين كي نناقشه.


----------



## نبيه الدياب (1 يونيو 2008)

الاخ عمار شهاب 
باعتبار انك تجيد العمل على inventor وsolidworkاريد ان استفسر على امكانانيات التصميم ببرنامج السولد
وهل هناك امكانية لتحيل الاجهادات ودراسة العناصر مثلinventor 
السؤال للبرنامج الاساسي دون الاضافات الا اذا كانت الاضافات مجانية
انا اريد ان اشتري برنامج تصميم ( نمذجة وتصميم ) واريد ان يكون جيد دون الحاجة لشراء اضافات مستقبلاً
ولكم الشكر


----------



## نبيه الدياب (1 يونيو 2008)

> السلام عليكم
> للأخوه الاعزاء ان برنامج الاوتكاد برنامج ليس له حدود للأبداع وخصوصا 3الابعاد أسأل مجرب م ماجد علي من العراق البصرة تحياتي


اخي الكريم 
نحن لسنا مهندسين عمارة حتى نتعلم اوتوكاد او نرسم ثلاثي الابعاد 
نحن بحاجة لبرنامج تصميم 
اسوء برنامج تصميم يقوم بتجميع الالية وتحليلها فيما لوكان هناك تداخل بين القطع لاظهارها 
برنامج الاتوكاد هو برنامج رسم ليس الا , حتى لايمكننا اظهار مساقط للرسم الثلاثي 
المقصود ليس معقول اي شي في حال تصميم الية يرسمها مرة ثلاثية الابعاد ومرة ثانية مساقط


----------



## فارس الزيادي (1 يونيو 2008)

هذا التصويت غير عادل لان معظم الناس يعرفون Auto Cad وSolid Work وقليل من يعرف البرامج الاخرى لذلك معظمهم صوتو لل Auto Cad و Solid Work 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (1 يونيو 2008)

*الي مهندس فارس*



فارس الزيادي قال:


> هذا التصويت غير عادل لان معظم الناس يعرفون Auto Cad وSolid Work وقليل من يعرف البرامج الاخرى لذلك معظمهم صوتو لل Auto Cad و Solid Work
> بارك الله فيكم


 


اخي الحبيب فارس الزيادي شكرا علي المشاركه لكن اريد ان اقول لك ان هذه البرامج كلها قد تم تجريبها ومعرفه اقواها من اضعفها فمثلا برنامج الاوتوكاد كما قال المهندس نبيه انه برنامج معماري نعم انا معه في هذا واضيف ايضا ان برنامج الاوتو كاد هو من اروع البرامج وافضلها علي الاطلاق في الرسم 2dاي عند عمل اللوحات فهو رائع في رسم المساقط وبرنامج مثل الsketch up لم يصوت له ولذلك لانه حتي الان يبدو معماري وليس ميكانيكي لكنه رائع في الرسومات ثلاثيه الابعاد ولكن من غير ابعاد بمعني رسم عشوائي بدون ابعاد مثل رسم اشكال لتوضيح فكرة ما فهو لا يضاهيه احد كما انه سريع واما عن باقي البرامج مثل solid worksو inventor وcatiaفهما من اجمل البرامج الميكانيكيه وقد عدد الاخوه المهندسين فوائدهم الا انه في النهايه يتميز احدهم عن الاخرين في بعض الاستخدامات وغالبا ما تكون هذه الاستخدامات هي الاستخدامات الشائعه وقد قال احد الاخوه في النهايه انت ترتاح الي برنامج واحد فقط تسخدمه وقد يكون بعض البرامج ظلمت كما تقول مثل pro engineerفهو اكثر من رائع لكن كما قلت لك علي حسب الاستخدامات والراحه لهذا البرنامج في اسلوبه .


----------



## عمار شهاب (2 يونيو 2008)

نبيه الدياب قال:


> الاخ عمار شهاب
> باعتبار انك تجيد العمل على inventor وsolidworkاريد ان استفسر على امكانانيات التصميم ببرنامج السولد
> وهل هناك امكانية لتحيل الاجهادات ودراسة العناصر مثلinventor
> السؤال للبرنامج الاساسي دون الاضافات الا اذا كانت الاضافات مجانية
> ...


 
الاخ نبيه ...

الـ SolidWorks افضل في مسألة تحليل الاجهادات، في الـ Inventor يمكنك فقط اجراء الـ Stress Analysis على الـ Parts فقط، لا تستطيع تحليل الاجهادات على الـ Assemblies ، أتكلم عن الـ Inventor Professional 2008 لا اعرف شيء عن الـ 2009 التي طرحت في الاسواق قريبا... يعني انك بحاجة الى برنامج CAE اخر اذا كانت لديك حسابات معقدة.
طبعا الـ FEA Package المتوفر مع الـ Inventor Professional 2008 هو الـ Ansys .
سعر الـ Inventor Pro 2008 هو 8000 دولار تقريبا، وهو أوسع اصدار للـ Inventor.

اما الـ SolidWorks فالطبعة الاساسية منه تحتوي على CosmosXpress برنامج صغير جدا من البرنامج الكبير الـ CosmosWorks الذي تنتجة شركة Structural Research & Analysis Corporation (SRAC) وهي شركة مملوكة لـ SolidWorks ، اذا كانت لديك الامكانية لشراء SolidWorks فانصحك بشراء SolidWorks Office Premium لان فيه كل ما تحتاجه من برامج ، ولا اعتقد انك ستحتاج الى أي شيء اخر لتضيفه لاتمام أي تصميم لديك.

أمكانيات الـCosmosXpress محدودة جدا، في كل الاحوال شراء نسخة كاملة من الـ SolidWorks افضل وسيكون اقل كلفة من شراء SolidWorks ثم اضافة الـ NEWorks او الـ Ansys ، على حد علمي ارخص FEA Package يكلف 5000 دولار .

ارجو ان تجد الفائدة .... 
وأي استفسار أخر ..... في خدمتكم


والسلام


----------



## عمار شهاب (2 يونيو 2008)

ماجد علي حسون قال:


> السلام عليكم
> للأخوه الاعزاء ان برنامج الاوتكاد برنامج ليس له حدود للأبداع وخصوصا 3الابعاد أسأل مجرب م ماجد علي من العراق البصرة تحياتي


 
الاخ ماجد ...

الـ AutoCAD هو فقط drafting software برنامج رسم فقط، البرامج الاخرى مثل الـ SolidWorks والـ Inventor والـ Pro/Engineer والـ Catia هذه البرامج تسمى digital prototyper ، واذا كنت معجب بامكانيات الـ AutoCAD في الـ 3D فعندما تستخدم اي من البرامج الاخرى فسوف تندم على كل ساعة قضيتها مع الـ AutoCAD .


----------



## أبو نهاد (3 يونيو 2008)

بالنظري ..... CATIA ........ افضل..... عندي مشاريع كثير اصعبهم ما قعد مع اقل من يوم واحد وهو موجود في اسفل






​


----------



## نبيه الدياب (3 يونيو 2008)

مشكور الاخ عمار شهاب على الافادة والشرح مع العلم انك لم تذكر سعر برنامج solidworkOffice Premium 

وكذلك اخي الكريم سعر inventor 2009 هو 5300

ومشكور مجدداً


----------



## عمار شهاب (3 يونيو 2008)

الاخ نبيه .....

5300 سعر الـ Autodesk Inventor Suite
وليس الـ Inventor Professional الذي يشمل الـ FEA اي الـ Ansys.

اما سعر الـ SolidWorks Office Premium فلا يقل عن 8000 دولار.


----------



## ودحمد (3 يونيو 2008)

autocad and solid works هى افضل البرامج وانصح الزملاءبإ قتناءها


----------



## نبيه الدياب (3 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخ عمار


----------



## بيوكليك (4 يونيو 2008)

تحية لجميع الإخوة
أصوت لبرناج solidworks


----------



## alfakir (10 يونيو 2008)

catia استعمل فى تصميم الغوصات و الطائرات العملاقة احسبه الافضل


----------



## ا ل ح ا ي ر (10 يونيو 2008)

انا اتوقع افضل برنامج من حيث سهولة التعامل معه وفي نفس الوقت برنامج قوي هو solidwork


----------



## fouad.torai (15 يونيو 2008)

احسن برنامج هو auto cade ثم solide works


----------



## Eng.ammar (20 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع اخي احمد وتم التصويت


----------



## mohame_ refaat (20 يونيو 2008)

والله انا شايف ان الاتو كاد افضل فى التعامل كما انة سهل 
بس بأمانا انالسه ما جربتش السولد ورك بس شوفت ليه بعض الاشكال اللى اتتصممت بيه وكانت كويسه


----------



## احمدابايزيد (25 يونيو 2008)

اشكرك يا اخي عاى هذه الموضوع وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eg_waleed (26 يونيو 2008)

thanks man


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (27 يونيو 2008)

اتفق مع ابونهاد بان ال Catia هو البرنامج الافضل و هو احسن ما توصلت الية التصاميم في الهندسة الميكانيكية خصوصا شركات الطائرات و السيارات الالمانية.


----------



## المهندس القناص (29 يونيو 2008)

البرامج كلها ممتازة وبها امكانيات ممتازة

بس اشهرها وافضلها

_Auto Cad Mechanical

_Solid Work
_


مشكوووووووووووووورين

يعطيكم العافية


اطيب تحيااااااااااااتي لكم
_


----------



## virtualknight (30 يونيو 2008)

autocad is the best in 3d field ....


----------



## ميكانيكى اسلام (1 يوليو 2008)

برنامج solidwork يا جماعة هو الافضل على الاطلاق انا مجربتش استخدم كل البرامج دى بس اشتغلت على معظمها .
solidwork اوامره منطقية وغير معقدة زى الاتوكاد وبتقدر تتحكم فى الرسمه فى اى وقت وتقدر تتدخل على البرنامج برنامج تصميم اخر وهو الكوسموس وتعمل Design كامل للرسمة .


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (4 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووور اخى الكريم على هذه المقارنة لكن من المعلوم احسن برنامج للرسم والتصميم الميكانيكى 
هو solid work


----------



## أنيس عبد المنعم (5 يوليو 2008)

سؤال الى السيد نبيه دياب هل برنامج pro engineer يستطيع المساعدة في تصميم مكنات تضليع الصاج و اختيار القوالب المناسبة لهذا التضليع


----------



## نبيه الدياب (6 يوليو 2008)

> تضليع الصاج


عفواً ممكن توضح اكتر


----------



## المهندس العيساوي (8 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يااخي العزيز


----------



## sayedsadek (9 يوليو 2008)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر:73:


----------



## على اللول (10 يوليو 2008)

*نرجو الافاده*

نريد معرفه رأى المختصصين فى برنامج solid edge
وما الفرق بينه وبين solidworks


----------



## توسونامي (10 يوليو 2008)

لكم كل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## وصال جمال (10 يوليو 2008)

افضل برنامج برأي هو 
auto cad mechnical


----------



## نبيه الدياب (12 يوليو 2008)

> نريد معرفه رأى المختصصين فى برنامج solid edge


انا عن جديد عم اطلع على البرنامج واكشفت انو رائع بيجمع بين سهولة inventor وامكانيات pro engineer


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (12 يوليو 2008)

:34: AutoCAD 3D افضل برنامج بس يكون 2007 لان شركة auto desk اشتلرت inventor فأصبح ال cad 3d برنامج قوي بحق بسسسسسس يكون 2007


----------



## على اللول (15 يوليو 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

هناك برنامج اسمه rhinoceros فى نفس مستوى ال solidworks فهل توجد مراكز تدرسيه


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (16 يوليو 2008)

اعتقد solid works
افضل
ثم solid edge
ثم
pro engineer
جزاك الله خيرا
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر


----------



## مراد الجزايري (17 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم إخواني المهندسين
أنا بكل تواضع أختارsolidworks لما فيه من مميزات رائعة ، في سهولة إستخدامه والأمثلة الكثيرة التي تحتويها مكتبته ولكني أرى أنه ناقص في مجال الصفائح لذلك يمكن الإستعانة ببرامج أخرى مثل autocadmechanicalونقلها إليه،شكرا لكل أعضاء المنتدى.


----------



## عمر ستريك (24 أغسطس 2008)

ياريتتتتتتتتتتتت يا اخواني تقوللي مين فيهم احسن 
لان انا معرفش ولا واحد فيهم 
عشان انا عايز انزل واحد فيهم و اتدرب عليه
ياريت حد يرد علي
و جزاكم الله خيرااااااا


----------



## عمر ستريك (24 أغسطس 2008)

انا حاليا بنزل inventor
كويس inventor ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و جزاكم الله خيرااااااا


----------



## نبيه الدياب (24 أغسطس 2008)

> ياريتتتتتتتتتتتت يا اخواني تقوللي مين فيهم احسن


الاخوان الكريمين بالفعل كل مين دخل على هذا الموضوع قعد يصوت للبرنامج اللي يستخدمه دون النظر بموضوعية الى البرامج الذي يتحدث عنه وكانه صاحب الشركة الصانعة لهذا البر نامج 
لذا بعد اذن الاخوان رح اكتب التالي 
autocad ليس برنامج ميكانيك لكن معظم الشركات العربية تعمل عليه .
autodesk mechanical برنامج ميكانيك صعب التعامل(خاصة في موضوع التجميع) وقليل الخيارت (جيد للاشخاص المستخدمين للاتوكاد)ويحوي على اوامر خاصة بتصنيع بعض العناصر الميكانيكية العيب الاساسي فيه انا التجميع يتم في نفس الجزء وفي حال كانت الالية تضم الف جزء هذا يعني تحميل كل البيانات على ذواكر الجهاز مما يصعب العمل وكذلك بما ان الالية صممت على ملف واحد في حال ضياع الملف او حذفه بالغلط مشكلة كبيرة,لايدعم انشاء sheet metal .
autocad inventor برنامج سهل الاستخدام يحوي مكتبة بالقطع الاساسية ولوحة لتصميم العناصر الميكانيكة وعناصر تحليل الاجهادات تتم بدعم من برنامج ansys وهي محدودة الخيارات وكذلك لا يدعم تصميم قوالب الحقن 
وهناك صعوبة باستخدام surface modling هناك ميزة جيدة وهي التنظيم الكبير في مكتبة البرنامج والتنظيم من خلال العمل مع projects , يدعم بيئة sheet metal بخيارات محدودة 
solidworls برنامج ميكانيك يحوي مكتبة قليلة التنظيم ويدعم تصميم قوالب الحقن ,بيئة ل sheet metal تحوي على اوامر جيدة , ملحق معه برنامج cosmose لتحليل الجهادات مع خيارات اكبر من مما زود به برنامج inventor , سهولة اكبر لاستخدام السطوح , هناك برنامج cosmoseflo اعتقد ان الخيارات المتاحة في هذا البرنامج المضاف محدودة جدا ولاداعي لها (حيث تقوم فقط باظهار كيفية حركة المائع داخل جسم ما) ,
عدم تنظيم للعمل بشكل جيد حيث ان اشرطة الادوات متاحة في كل الحلات فمثلاً عند العمل في بيئة sheet metal انت محتاج لاستخدام ميزة hole من features toolbar حيث انك بالمقارنة مع البرامج الاخرى (الباقية التي اتحدث عنها ماعد( autocad and mechanical) هناك تنظيم اكبر في حال الانتقال الى وضعية sketch حيث تظهر كل الاوامر المتاحة و غير المتاحة , لايحوي امكانات لتصميم عناصر قياسية, كثرة الانتشار في العلم العربي وتوفر الكتب لتعلمه ,لاينظم العمل باستخدام المشاريع
solid edge منظم اثناء العمل مع خيارات وامكانات رسم اكبر وافضل في كل امر واوامر رسم اكبر, 
يحوي مكتبة منظمة , يحوي امكانيات تصميم العناصر القياسية , بيئة جيدة للتعامل مع sheet metal مع امكانيات كبيرة جدا , تحليل الاجهادات (لا اعلم),لاينظم العمل باستخدام المشاريع
pro engineer : تحليل اجهادات مع برنامج مستقل , تحليل الحركة, تحليل الانتشار الحراري 
لايحوي مكتبة الا على موقع الشركة الخاص بالبرنامج , قسم خاص لتصميم قوالب الحقن ,بيئة فاخرة للتعامل مع sheet metal , اوامر كثيرة التعقيد وصعبة الاستخدام نتيجة كثرة الخيارات المتاحة في الامر 
قلة المستخدمين لهذاالبرنامج مع قلة الكتب المنتشرة على هذا المنتدى وغيره لتعلم هذا البرنامج نتيجة قلة المستخدمين العرب له 
صعوبة تنصيب (يتم تنصيب help بشكل مستقل), عدم امكانية تصميم العناصر القياسية ,لاينظم العمل باستخدام المشاريع


----------



## قرعون (24 أغسطس 2008)

solidworks
اكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## عوبد الورد (25 أغسطس 2008)

مع احترامي لكل الردود برنامج Catia
اقوي البرامج لانه شاااامل لجميع البرامج 
الشركات الغربيه تدفع لمين لديه مهاره Catia


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

الموضوع شيق ولكن برأيي ان اتوكاد افضل بكتير ولكن للمحترفين فيه


----------



## مدحت وليم (28 أغسطس 2008)

ما عندى هذة البرامج .. ولكنى بستعمل برنامج 3d max


----------



## سنترصفقات (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بلتوفيق للجميع


----------



## ابو توبه (1 سبتمبر 2008)

هناك برنامج رهيب هو cad-duct هذا البرنامج مختص بالرسم الثلاثي الابعاد electrical, mechanical,structural, pipeing etc مع حساب كميات رائع جدا و تصنيع بعد ربط البرنامج بمكنات الانتاج مثل cnc الرابط هو cadduct.com الرجاء الاستفادة وكل من يريد هذا البرنامج يمكن ان ارسل له نسخة *****ي iabutobeh على ياهو
مع كثير من البرامج ان شاء الله وبعد ما يسمح لي المشرف الكريم بالمشاركة بالتنزيل سوف تكون كل هذه البرامج على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## حديد سابك (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا..
استغفر الله العظيم
تحياتي


----------



## احمد عبد عيدان (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اريد اضافة اسمي الى قائمة الاعضاء


----------



## عبد الحق احمد (11 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

احمد عبد عيدان قال:


> اريد اضافة اسمي الى قائمة الاعضاء




بعد عدد من المشاركات سوف يتم اعطاؤك لقب عضو تلقائيا لا تقلق


----------



## واصل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الميكانيكال والاوتوكاد يتفوق بالرسم فقط ثلاثي وثنائي من ناحية السرعة بينما من تاناحية التصميمية فهما غير معترف بنتائجهما التصميمية 
بينما السوليد والانفنتور معترف عليهما تصميميا ويتفوق الانفنتور بالناحية التصميمية


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (12 سبتمبر 2008)

في ال 2D مفيش احسن من ال Auto CAD .......... اما ال 3D عن تجربة مفيش احسن من ال Inventor


----------



## alzozo (14 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور يا غالي


----------



## sam19815050 (14 سبتمبر 2008)

solid works


----------



## نزاردرويش (3 ديسمبر 2008)

يسلمو عزيزي الحقيقة انا استخدم اتوكاااااااد وهو رائع جدا لتصميم قوالب الصاج


----------



## المهندس عبـدالعزيز (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف شكر علي هذا الموضوع 


وبخصوص أفضل برنامج أنا ما أخفيكم ما جربت إلا solidwoks و autocad و inventor بس صراحة أفضل برنامج تعاملت معاه وكان سهل هو inventor وفيه مميزات كبيرة وعالية جدا ​


----------



## سلامي لكم (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
با لنسبة للسوءال اي افضل برنامج اعتقد انها شغلة زوق . بالنسبة لي انا استعمل pro engineer باالعمل منذ خمسة سنوات واجده برنامج قوي جدا


----------



## ميكانيكى اسلام (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*solidworks*

برنامج سولدوورك برنامج هايل انا كنت بستخدمه ايام مشروع الكلية لأى رسمة ثلاثية الابعاد عايز ارسمها او اوضحها فى كتاب المشروع


----------



## خالد أبو العينين (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
من فضلك أنا محتاج برنامج من البرامج دي مع شرحه.............. ولو تكرمت برنامج لرسم المنحنيات
أنا ما عندي ولا واحد
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جاسم التركماني (6 ديسمبر 2008)

إنسو كل البرامج نعم كلهم كبوهم في سهلة المهملات عندما يظهر http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80-JcXO5Mi8 Catia V6 برنامج شي عجيب رهيب المشكلة لا أدري كيف نتوصل إليه . أرجو المساعدة من كل الأعضاء لإحضاره هنا للفائده
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng-E.Majed (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا كنت اشتغل على برنامج inventor بعدين اشتغلت بشركة بتستعمل **solidwoks 
الآن ببصم بالعشرة أنو **solidwoks **افضل برنامج خاصة نسخة 2008 الأكتر من رائعة*


----------



## جاسم التركماني (6 ديسمبر 2008)

Eng-E.Majed قال:


> *انا كنت اشتغل على برنامج inventor بعدين اشتغلت بشركة بتستعمل **solidwoks
> الآن ببصم بالعشرة أنو **solidwoks **افضل برنامج خاصة نسخة 2008 الأكتر من رائعة*



 هل رأيت برنامج Catia v6 الجديد على اليوتوب فعلا أنا ماشفت أقوى من ها البرنامج 
السوليد ممتاز أيضا


----------



## Eng-E.Majed (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جاسم التركماني قال:


> هل رأيت برنامج Catia v6 الجديد على اليوتوب فعلا أنا ماشفت أقوى من ها البرنامج
> السوليد ممتاز أيضا


اي شفت ال catia v6 والحقيقة انا انبهرت
بس بيبقى السؤال هل فعلا نحنا بنحتاج catia لشي ما بيعملو solidwork (بلا ما ننسى سعر برنامج متل catia ومواصفات الهاردوير الي بنحتاجه ) هادا الشي بيعود لطبيعة الشغل والشركة الي بنشتغل فيها

بالنهاية بيرجع الموضع للجدوى الاقصادية من استثمار اي برنامج


----------



## adel_eng (31 يناير 2009)

اقوى برنامج تصميم هو بدون منازعCATIA V5R18. يوفر هذا البرنامج للمصمم امكانيات هائلة و يحتوي حتى علىFAO(Fabrication assistée par ordinateur)s اي محاكات تصنيع القطع و يحرر الكود لتصنيع القطعة اوتوماتيكيا.بالاضافة الي هذا علمت ان الشركة المالكة للبرنامج dassaut système قد اشترت اقوي كود في finite element و هوabaqus .


----------



## zaki_2020 (23 أبريل 2009)

افضل برنامج هو inventor و solid edg


----------



## وائل بكر حسين (23 أبريل 2009)

البرنامج قوى جدآ وأريد تحميله


----------



## وائل بكر حسين (23 أبريل 2009)

بببببببببثث445455ضصثقفغعهخحجدشسيبلاتنمكط


----------



## اسامة القاسى (24 أبريل 2009)

Solid work ولكن برنامج sketch up رائع ايضا


----------



## adnan sultan (24 أبريل 2009)

والله يا شباب انا اخالفكم الموضوع حد جرب catia v6 رائع هو بكل معنى الكلمه يحط كل البرامج الهندسيه المعروفه بجيبه


----------



## حميد الضبعي (11 يونيو 2009)

اريد ارسال برامج ومعلومات هامة فب مجال الهندسة المبكانبكية ولاكني لا اعرف كيف ارجو المساعدة


----------



## مهندسة سوزي (23 يونيو 2009)

ولوني موش فاهمة حاجة بس ميرسي خالص


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (24 يونيو 2009)

احمد الغرباوي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
فى ملحوظة مهمة جدا يا باشمهندس 
مع اختلاف وجهات النظر ولكن لكى أختار أفضل برنامج للرسم الميكانيكى لا بد أن أكون على علم بهذه البرامج وعندى خلفية كبيرة عنها حتى أستطيع أن أفاضل بينهما لأختيار الأحسن ولكن معظم الأعضاء لديه معرفة جيدة عن برنامج أوأثنين وعندما أذكر المعرفة الجيدة أعنى التطبيق العملى المثمر ليس المعرفة السطحية فقط وبالتالى فأنه لا يستطيع المقارنة بين البرامج فيضطر الى التصويت على الأكثر شهرة أو ما سمع عنه مسبقا بدون معرفة تامة بالبرنامج وأنا لا أخص كل الأعضاء فمن المؤكد أن هناك أعضاء تدربوا على جميع برامج الرسم الميكانيكى ولذلك فهو الوحيد القادر على إتخاذ قرار مثل ذلك
لذلك فلا بد أن نفتح باب النقاش لجميع البرامج عن طريق جعل موضوع مستقل لكل برنامج لتبادل الخبرات والمنفعة وبأمداد يد العون من الادارة كما أقترحت معاليك فعند ذلك نصل الى المعرفة العامة بجميع البرامج وأيهما أفضل 
أرجو ألا تكون فهمت وجهة نظرى بطريقة خاطئة ولكن كما يقال النقد البناء خير وسيلة للبناء 
وجزاكم الله كل خيرا وجعلك من المهديين المهتدين الى يوم الدين


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (23 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم عبقرينو
اصبت انت فعلا عبقرينو
جزاك الله كل خير 
وانا لا امانع في ذلك


----------



## safa aldin (19 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير
مجهود مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## safa aldin (19 أكتوبر 2009)

برنامج ال AutoCad Mechanical من افضل البرامج حسب خبرتي المتواضعة


----------



## اسامه سيد حسن (19 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم موضوع مهم جدا ان نجري استفتاء ولاكن يجب ان نتعرف علي البرامج اولا انا استعمل برنامج الاوتوكاد _2007_ ولاكني اجد بعض العقبات في رسم الاشكال المعقده ارجو منك يااخي الكريم ان تساعدني لاجاد برنامج يتيح لي رسم الاشكال المعقده وشكرا لك علي هذا الاستفتاء الجميل


----------



## عبد النبى زغلول (20 أكتوبر 2009)

انا افضل برنامج solid works لسهولة التعامل مع البرنامج


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 فبراير 2010)

*أعتقد أن لا مجال للمقارنة بين SolidWorks وبقية برامج الرسم هو أفضل البرامج للرسم الثلاثي الأبعاد بدون منازع
و مما يزيد في قوته هو التطوير المتواصل التي تحدثه الشركة المالكة في البرنامج حتى يواكب الإستخدامات المختلفة.*


----------



## isam11 (13 مارس 2010)

انا اعمل في المانيا فمعظم الشركات تستعمل* pro engineer or catia*


----------



## safa aldin (13 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (13 مارس 2010)

اسامه سيد حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم موضوع مهم جدا ان نجري استفتاء ولاكن يجب ان نتعرف علي البرامج اولا انا استعمل برنامج الاوتوكاد _2007_ ولاكني اجد بعض العقبات في رسم الاشكال المعقده ارجو منك يااخي الكريم ان تساعدني لاجاد برنامج يتيح لي رسم الاشكال المعقده وشكرا لك علي هذا الاستفتاء الجميل


 


اخي الكريم اذا كنت مهندسا ميكانيكا ( اقصد في مجال التصميم الميكانيكي) فيمكنك استخدام احد البرامج التاليه ,inventor, solid works , catia , proengineer ,solid edge,

اما اذا كنت تسخدم برنامج لرسم اشكال تساعدك في عملك دون الدخول الي جزء التصميم الميكانيكي 
فانا ارشح لك sketch up في المقام الاول وستجد علي موقع الشركه المنتجه له تعليما كويس جداااااا وستتقنه في خلال سويعات 

او ارسل لي صورا لعملك مثلا وانا سارشح لك برنامجا 

ارجو ان اكون ساعدتك


احمد الغرباوي 
عاشق صفوة الصفوة


----------



## خالد بن عمر (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو ريان sa (26 يونيو 2010)

solid works ابي تحميل ها البرنامج وياليت يكون معه طريقة التحميل وطريقة شرح البرنامج 
وهل ممكن يكون بالعربيي


----------



## elreedy (26 يونيو 2010)

catia is the best design prog in the world after i used many progs i found .....the best


----------



## ibcet (26 يونيو 2010)

This is my personal opinion about wich software is to be used in mechanical design, please don’t take it for granted:
First, three points to consider:
1- mechanical design is a huge field, in wich area you will be using this software?
2- will that software cover your needs, or you need ad-ins or other software to complete your tasks?
3- how much time and money you are willing to spend?
In general, there are two catagories:
1- low level programs, it contains programs that are “easy to learn”, they perform almost everything in general mechanical desing: creating solid bodies, assemblies and drawing, they are also support sheet metal design and calculate flat pattern, bils of materials, even generat reports that can be used in documentation the project, in addition to some assembly’s mechanizms.
In this catagory, i put Solid Edge, SolidWorks, i-Deas, and hardly Inventor (AutoCAD Mechanical is dead)
Inventor is developing very fast, suported by Autodesk, i would say it is between catagory one and two.
2- high level programs, manely Pro-Engineer, Catia, and Unigraphics (called NX)
These programs do all “CAD” functions the same as the first catagory, but they do also “CAM” and CAE” functions, which is machining and engineering.
In most small to mid-size companies, any one of the first catagory will do the job, it is just matter of time till the designers perfect using the software.
If you are in high-tech business, where analysis, prototyping, optemization and feasibility are first periority, or in large company where documentations, risk assessment and other management tasks are important, it is hard to go too far with program from the first catagory.
I can say that there are third type, which includes programs that are not “parametric” like the first two, in that catagory, i can see AutoCAD and Microstation, these two programs have their own unique way in dealing with mechanical design, they are general, used for 2D design, we cannot see how much they are powerful if we did not include in the picture other software linked to them, Autodesk and Bentley are big names, each one has a large list of “family members” of programs.
Another thing might be worth saying, once a large company entered one of these two company, there are no turning back, all their future planning and development will be based on the first choice.
Thanks.


----------



## ibcet (26 يونيو 2010)

Sorry, i-deas is dead too


----------



## aboalabd (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*solidworks is the best*​


----------



## shwana burhan (18 سبتمبر 2010)

solid work احسن برنامج على الاطلاق


----------



## cappo3332003 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## أصدق أحساس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

أنا صراحة أشتغلت على الأوتوكاد والسوليد وورك ولكن حسب خلفيتي أن برامج الرسم هي من مجموعة كات وهي على مستويات ويكون في المستوى الأول هو ال كاتيا ويأتي من بعده السوليدوورك وباقي البرامج


----------



## ahmed malik (20 سبتمبر 2010)

انا افضل الكل حسب الاستخدام لان لكل واحد مميزاته الخاصة . والعلم عند الله تعالي


----------



## محمد 1000 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا مبتدئ لذلك لا يوجد امامي سوى تعلم الاوتوكاد في البداية


----------



## داجر (15 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام الله عليكم
لكل من البرامج مميزاته، الافضلية عندي لبرنامج catia لا لشئ سوى اني اجيد التعامل معه فمن هذا المنطلق احسن البرامج يكون باجادة العمل عليه بجانب توفره و الطلب عليه


----------



## uosama (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا شخصيا اعمل على برنامج mechanical من> عام 2002
و بصراحة كنت معجبا به جدا الى ان وجد برنامج solid لانه يمتاز بمرونة عالية و في بعض حيثيات الرسم و جد بعض الشكال المستحيلة على mechanical او صعبة للغاية و تحتاج الى و قت و صفاء عالي بالمخيلة 
و لكل رايه الخاص
و لكم تحياتي


----------



## onais (29 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
موضوع ممتاز قبل ان اكتب هذا التعليق ب اكثر من 20 يوم وانا اتصارع من catia v6r2009 لكنه هزمني وكلبو من بعض الالتزمات ومن وجهت نظري ومن خبرتي القليل جدا في عالم ان برنامج catia هو افضل برنامج 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## samiabbass (7 يناير 2011)

solid works هو الأقوى والأسهل يكفي أن تنظر الى مكتبته الضخمة من البراغي الرولمانات المقاطع ..الخ ومراجعة ال helpe وستكتشف امكانياته الرائعة فلو أردت رسم طاولة مثلا بالميكانيكل قد تظل ترسم من 20 الى 40 ساعة أما بالسوليد خلال ساعتين


----------



## samiabbass (7 يناير 2011)

يمكنك تصميم أي سلاح أو سيارة أو طيارة باستخدام سوليد وورك بكل سهولة ثم تجربه قبل تصنيعه هدية للمقاومة


----------



## kimo10 (25 فبراير 2011)

كاتيا هو أفضل برنامج تصميم ميكانيكى على الإطلاق


----------



## ابو عايش (25 فبراير 2011)

انا بالنسبة لي بستخدم السوليدوركس واعتبره الاقوى ولم اطلع على البرامج الاخرى الا بشكل قليل جدا جدا جدا

لكنني قبل ايام قابلت مجموعة من المدرسين البروفيسورات وهم على مستوى عالي من التقنية والخبرة وكانت الصدمة لي هي ان قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية "يتضمن الالات الحرارية والميكاترونكس" وقسم هندسة الطيران يستخدمون ال pro E وكان هناك قسم وحيد يستخدم السوليدوركس وهو قسم الهندسة الصناعية

لذلك انا لن اضرب كلام المدرسين "خصوصا انهم على مستوى عالي من الاحتراف" بعرض الحائظ ولكنني سوف اقول واصر على كلامي وهو ان السوليدوركس solidworks الاقوى


----------



## wnsafamily (6 مارس 2011)

sketch up is very good


----------



## أبويحي22 (9 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## genous en.en (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الحقيقة يا أخوان اني مبتدأ في الاوتوكادفإلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي إتشــــــــــــــــوفوا


----------



## amd_eng (6 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
طبعا انا محصل لي الشرف التعامل مع البرامج المذكورة إلا الاوتوكاد و بس 2D بس سمعت من المهندسين انه ال solid works برنامج كلش قوي......... و شكرا


----------



## moaz mohamed (19 يناير 2012)

عيب solid work عدم امكانية الكتابة علية بالغة العربية


----------



## azzo (1 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

لحظة ان الكل يقول ان solidworks افضل برنامج تصميم وهذه غلط ... صحيح هو برنامج قوي جدا بس مش الافضل ... اي حد يستخدم السولدوركس معنها خلاص يقول هذا الافضل !!!!

كل شخص يعمل بحث في المواقع العالمية مش العربية فقط ويشوف الافضل
بالنسبة ليا انا وجد ان catia هو الافضل حتى الاًن

وبالعقل الكاتيا و السوليدوركس نفس الشركة عليش سعر الكاتيا اغلى بكثير من السولدوركس؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## coreleone (27 فبراير 2012)

انا شخصيا استعمل solidworks في مجال عملي هو رائع لكن لا استطيع الجزم بأنه احسن البرامج لأنني لم استعمل غيره


----------



## sms1 (29 فبراير 2012)

اعتقد ان برنامج inventor هو الاسهل فى الاستخدام مقارنة بال pro engineer


----------



## محمد باسـليمان (3 مارس 2012)

موضوع شيق .... متابع


----------



## m_farouk_1984 (3 مارس 2012)

برنامج السولد وورك اسهل للاستخدام وليس الاقوى ولكنه يلبى معظم الاحتياجات 

solidworks 3d model  easiest way to make 3d and leaning


----------



## Securitysuite (3 مارس 2012)

اشكر المشاركين على المعلومات الثمينة و الراقية. 
انا مهندس اعمل بالمانيا و ساقدم لكم معلومة غير زائفة و لا غبار عليها:
هى و ان catia هو من اقوى واحسن برنامج للتصميم وهو للمتقدمين , يستعمل فى الاغلب فى شركات Automobile, Design Industries Aerospace ...

اما Solidworks فهو سهل الاستعمال و يستعمل غالبا فى الشركات الصغيرة هنا لتصميم تصاميم صغيرة و غير معقدة.

1- Catia
2-Solidworks
3-Pro Engineer and Autocad


----------



## mega197211 (21 يوليو 2012)

احسن برنامج هو السوليد وركس


----------



## الزيتوني (11 سبتمبر 2012)

أظنه solidworks من خلال تجربته والعمل به


----------



## zakimc (11 سبتمبر 2012)

يتم تصنيف هده البرامج حسب ميادين الاستعمال و حسب المستعمل .
1-catia 
2-solid
3-invintor


----------



## omar2338 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

برامج رائعة تخلي الواحد يحنار مشكور يا غالي


----------

